# Vacuum Filter Bags



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

In an earlier thread I mentioned using filter bags to capture the bulk of the sawdust, and small filter bags which go over your shop vac's existing filter to remove the finer particles which normally go through the motor causing damage and being exhausted all over your shop. Use of these filters is SOP for optical companies. You will notice a visible difference when using them.
Bags are available to fit most shop vacs.
A package of 10 large bags and 10 small filter bags is $23.95.
A package of 20 of the small filter bags is $6.00.
Shipping charges are additional. Compare your local pricing and I think you will agree this company is a great deal. I have placed many orders and have always been happy with the prompt friendly service from Bill and Wanda.
Contact them at:
Bill Fox Inc.
103 South San Jacinto
Rockwall, Texas 75087
800-245-5369


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

How did this deal work out for folks? 

Is it still available now? 

In the almost three years since the message was posted, have other sources popped up and/or alternate methods of improving a shop-vac come to the fore?


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Any feedback on this thread? The ShopVac filter bags are definitely better than the standard "corrigated" paper filter, but can be pricey. According to the original posting these items should be readily available, but I haven't had any success in locating an on-line vendor.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Thrifty Tool Guy

You may want to try the link(s) below

http://www.google.com/products?q=ShopVac+filter+bags&btnG=Search+Products


=========


Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> Any feednack on this thread? The ShopVac filter bags are definitely better than the standard "corrigated" unit, but can be pricey. According to the original posting these items should be readily available, but I haven't had any success in locating an on-line vendor.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I missed the questions here when they were posted. I just got off the phone with Wanda and they still have the full line available. When you call you will want to have the model number and size of your shop vac handy. If you have any doubt as to how well these bags work let me tell you the main customers are eye glass lab's. The ultra fine plastic dust generated while making eye glass lenses to a prescription is a terror on vacuum motors. The two bag system captures this dust and eliminates the damage. The much larger dust and chips from woodworking are no problem at all for these bags. It is also much nicer to lift out a blue bag and replace it rather than dumping a dust filled vac.


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

Do Bill and/or Wanda have a web site or email address?


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm sure I'll find out when I check in with Bill and Wanda, but I realize from reading my above message that I used the term "shop vac" generically when it can easily be required to mean "the brand name".

So, if I have a 25 year old large Sears "wet dry vac", will they have filter bags to fit?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No web site or email as far as I know. Call the 800 number and have your model number and size ready. They stock a variety of bags and can answer your questions.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I have always had trouble with the paper filters getting to dirty. What i do is not expensive, and i have been doing it for about ten years. I take the white insulation that is used on house insulation,and i pull the 3 1/2 in material in half. then take a scissors and cut just enough to go around the paper filter and a little extra for overlap. _ wrap it around the vac filter and hold it in place with rubber bands in three ; places.The material for the 16 in. cavity is just the right size. I believe that the last roll was less than $10.00, and the roll is about three years old. It works really well, and the white J M is not irritating to the skin. Try it, and I'll bet you will like it._


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

OK, here is the "Thrifty" method.

I don't claim originality since I saw this in Wood magazine a year or so ago, Take a new vacuum cleaner bag, cut off the end with the plastic grommet and turn the bag inside out for correct air passage. Place it over the shop vacuum where the cloth filter would go and you have an easily disposable filter bag. Works for me.

Joe Z.


----------

